# Mod -52 vs. -53



## mad_one80 (May 27, 2009)

Hi I have a doctor that attempted an unsuccessful PICC placement on a patient due to tortous veins.....do i code with modifier -52 or -53?  

The doctor preped and cannulated the vein, then inserted the wire for the PICC cath but it wasn't able to advance....


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 28, 2009)

*53 discontinued service*

I was taught that you use the -52 modifier only when you *PLANNED* to do less than the full procedure. 

If you unable to complete a procedure after beginning it (when you had planned to do the entire procedure), you use the -53 modifier. 

In your scenario, I'd use a -53 modifier.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

